# gestures/gestos



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We were talking about all the different gestures used by Spanish people in one of my groups the other day, so I've been looking for pictures of some

I found loads & thought it might be fun to post some on here & see if we can guess what they mean!!

here's the first one


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's a bit hard to see what he's doing with his fingers and thumb, at least on my laptop!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It's a bit hard to see what he's doing with his fingers and thumb, at least on my laptop!


he's making a fist


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

1. "I'm gonna punch you in the face"?
2. "Cheap"?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It looks to me like his 2nd fingers sticking up ! No we won't go there , I'll get me coat.

Just a guess, something to do with love ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> 1. "I'm gonna punch you in the face"?
> 2. "Cheap"?


1. what I was expecting
2. yes - cheap, stingy, tight-fisted


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> 1. what I was expecting
> 2. yes - cheap, stingy, tight-fisted


_TOMA!_
(Loose translation: "Woohoo!" or "Take that!")


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> _TOMA!_
> (Loose translation: "Woohoo!" or "Take that!")


try this one then


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

hahaha, that's harder.

I gotta pee?


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Me estoy meando! (im peeing myself lol)


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

First time I see the above gestures...I feel like some of you know more than spanish than I do...

Want to dance a paso-doble? dunno, just guessing...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Want to dance a paso-doble? dunno, just guessing...


:spit: I love it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> hahaha, that's harder.
> 
> I gotta pee?





leedsutdgem said:


> Me estoy meando! (im peeing myself lol)



:clap2::clap2:

spot on!!!

how about this one then?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> spot on!!!
> 
> how about this one then?


But that's international, isn't it!? 

That one looks like "I lost my cup of wine." 
or
"Haha, I'm not hitchhiking since I've finally got my own car!"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> how about this one then?


Isn't it the anarchist salute ?!?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> But that's international, isn't it!?
> 
> That one looks like "I lost my cup of wine."
> or
> "Haha, I'm not hitchhiking since I've finally got my own car!"


nope


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Isn't it the anarchist salute ?!?


and not as far as I know


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

AH, could it have something to do with needing a lighter?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> AH, could it have something to do with needing a lighter?


ahhhhh:clap2:


what about this??


she's rubbing here finger up & down


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> ahhhhh:clap2:
> 
> 
> what about this??
> ...


"By the face" = free?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> "By the face" = free?


no - she's actually rubbing her face


----------

